What jobs can you do if there is no tech jobs for you - straxorx
======
WestCoastJustin
Just a suggestion. I'm not being snarky, I really mean this with best
intentions of helping you. If you really want someone on HN to give you
advice, give us more context. Where are you located, what skills do you have,
what is your goal, what job skills do you think you lacking, if you had these
skills could you get a job, etc? Why do you think this? What have you tried?
What is your current life situation? No one can give you good advice because
what you are asking is way to vague and lacks needed details. People on HN
come from many walks of life, and typically have good advice on this subject,
but if you don't give them enough to quickly work with upfront, you will not
get anything out of it.

You also need to prefix your title with "Ask HN: " for questions.

